# Watery light brown CM a Pregnancy sign?



## Scrubs

Hello, I believe I will be 7 or 8 DPO. I'll be honest even though I did the OPK I didnt really know the exact day I ovulated but we BD about 8 days in a row i think lol! 

Anyway, I got some yellow watery discharge a few days ago, not enough to fill a pantiliner and now it is light brown watery cm, again the same tiny amount but not enough to fill a pantiliner in a whole day!

I also have had cramping since saturday and a runny nose started yesterday. 

Your thoughts please!!

Thanks


----------



## WantaBelly

Yes that can actually be a sign of implantation or it could be from having sex as well, hope its a good sign for you, keep us posted hun!


----------



## 1st time

I've had exactly the same thing only a really little bit. 

TMI alert... I had gone to the toilet yesterday and looked in my knickers and I had watery with a tinge of brown discharge (about the size of a two thumb nails) :blush: I'm unsure what this is (I was 10DPO) and today I have quite a lot of cramps and have been super emotional for the past 3 days (mainly angry) Could this be my time?? I have not done a test as Im scared to see a :bfn: especially after all the :sex: I have had this cycle.

Has anyone else experienced this??


----------



## Scrubs

yeah that is the kind of amount i have had each day now, with cramping but the cramping is non existent this morning. With my first I got a cold, my skin broke out, was extreemley tired and very hungry all before I tested and even I tested 6 days before I was due! With my second that I MC, I was only tired and that was my only sign! It is different every time for everyone by the sounds of it but Ive never had watery discharge like this....Good luck hun and fingers crossed!


----------



## Scrubs

Waterbelly....we haven't BD since Sunday last week as HB was going away with work so I am hoping it's the implantantaion :) x


----------



## davo

Hi Scrubs 
I had this too at around 7 dpo and thought it could be IB as had cramps around this time too. Only lasted that day really and then nothing but then yesterday wiped bright red in the morning (nothing since) so think AF is on its way...


----------



## Scrubs

Hi Davo did you get your AF?


----------



## Scrubs

I am still getting light brown discharge but nothing when I wipe sorry TMI! I have felt sick today, really tired, really hungry and cramping again. Got BFN yesterday but did do it early evening. 

I am due on the 3rd feb so I am now too scared to test but I really feel pregnant!!! I hate this waiting game!!

Anyone think I still have a chance?


----------



## GGMTS

I have the same thing, but I'm on CD30. Had a huge gush of watery cm with a small circle of beige cm in the middle. That was 6 hours ago and nothing has happened since. It seems all of you ladies have had this a week ago. At that time I was seriuosly bloated and cramping, but had no spotting. Today, I only have right sided cramping, and I mean my whole right side (right thigh, right ovary, right butt cheek, right hip bone, right side of lower back). I honestly don't feel much cramping in my uterus though.

I had hoped it was implantation but I guess its too late for that. I guess it means my period will be here later. Silly me for thinking Clomid would work the first month. If there was a smiley for 'hating my life', I would put it here.


----------



## WantaBelly

My fingers and toes are crossed for each of you, when are you guys going to test?


----------



## WantaBelly

My fingers and toes are crossed for each of you, when are you guys going to test?


----------



## Scrubs

Hey well I would test again today but as my period i due on Thursday I may try and wait until then! I normally get dark brown blood the day before so I will know Wednesday I think if that doesnt happen!


----------



## 1st time

Well Ladies, i would say it is a good sign.... I just got my BFP!!!!!\


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:bfp:


----------



## mrsine

Wohooo!


----------



## davo

Scrubs said:


> Hi Davo did you get your AF?

Hi Scrubs :hi:

Well....the brown continued until yesterday morning and then totally and utterly disappeared! It was never enough to wear a tampon but I did put a pad on cos thought it would end up getting heavy.
So - I don't know if I've had my AF or not really???


----------



## Scrubs

Well 1st Time, congratulations!:happydance:

Davo, I hope it is just spotting for you, I think it is..have you tested?

I gave in and took a first response test...BFN but I FEEL pregnant so I am ignoring it until AF day lol! Seriously, I'm tired, hungry, weeing a lot, cramping, I feel sick, tiny amount of light brown spotting still, runny nose etc etc. I have a feeling I am trying to convince myself?!:dohh:


----------



## davo

Yeah big congrats 1sttime!

I tested just for fun the other day cos I got some ICs free with some pressed I ordered. Of course it was a bfn. 
Don't feel pregnant in the slightest. No symptoms at all apart from spotting. Had what I thought were a lot of symptoms about a week ago that lasted a few days but nowt now. Maybe it's just one of those things?!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats 1st time... :happydance: :happydance:

Don't give up hope ladies... Your NOT out till the :witch: shows.... I'm NOT testing till the day of AF on the 2nd, yeah I'm tempted but I'm just going to wait it out.. deffo don't want a :bfn: I have'nt had any vivid dreams though?? just ALOT of early pregnancy symptoms too many to list... I do want to test but I know how my body plays games with me so I've decided to hold out... Only 2 more days to go... woohoo
I'm pretty sure I'm prego.. no emotional breakdown this round... :lol:

FX'd we all get our :bfp: Sending loads of baby dust around BNB :dust: :dust: :dust:

Good Luck ladies... Stay positive!!


----------



## Scrubs

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Congrats 1st time... :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Don't give up hope ladies... Your NOT out till the :witch: shows.... I'm NOT testing till the day of AF on the 2nd, yeah I'm tempted but I'm just going to wait it out.. deffo don't want a :bfn: I have'nt had any vivid dreams though?? just ALOT of early pregnancy symptoms too many to list... I do want to test but I know how my body plays games with me so I've decided to hold out... Only 2 more days to go... woohoo
> I'm pretty sure I'm prego.. no emotional breakdown this round... :lol:
> 
> FX'd we all get our :bfp: Sending loads of baby dust around BNB :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Good Luck ladies... Stay positive!!

Thank you! Looks like we are due the same day! My average cycle is 27 days I worked out...thought it was 28! Fingers crossed too! x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you... I so want to hit the dollar store and get a few tests to pracrtice... :lol: I have a digital I'm saving till the 2nd... I keep looking at it but I'm not gonna do it... I have to have will power.. :lol: :lol: Looks like we may be bump buddies.... woohoooo...

Keep me posted... I'm super stoked for ya... :)


----------



## Scrubs

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you... I so want to hit the dollar store and get a few tests to pracrtice... :lol: I have a digital I'm saving till the 2nd... I keep looking at it but I'm not gonna do it... I have to have will power.. :lol: :lol: Looks like we may be bump buddies.... woohoooo...
> 
> Keep me posted... I'm super stoked for ya... :)[/Q
> 
> Ahh that would be great! I ordered some digital tests with my online food shopping but when they came they were still in the security box!! The delivery person just said to smash it open! I have been waiting and waiting as the box is the only thing stopping me from using them...I have just broken into the box lol!!!! I will wait until the 2nd too but it's too tempting!!
> 
> Lots more cramps at mo and not feeling as tired now but I'm hopeful and hopeful for you and everyone TTC!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'd bust that box wide open, your stronger than I am... funny thing is I've not had any cramps at all :( I'm tired as all get out and mega bloated... Grrrrr I hope I'm not out, cuz I just feel pregnant... 

Crossing my fingers for us all...


----------



## RoxyRoo

Good luck ladies :dust: :dust:

I'm due af on Tuesday, I'm praying she doesn't come.. I'm spotting too but I do every month so it's not much of a sign for me!


----------



## GGMTS

Congrats to all who got a positive! I'm on CD 1, but hoping Femara will do the trick this month.

Congratulations again!


----------



## WantaBelly

Scrubs, Davo??? Have you guys tested ??


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OHHHH I know... Ladies :test: :test: :test: I'm in withdrawls... I think AF is on her way... damn cramps... and a :bfn: :( oh well Valentines day never looked so good.. ;)
:haha:


----------



## davo

WantaBelly said:


> Scrubs, Davo??? Have you guys tested ??

Ha! No!!
Had a lil bit more brown just before bedtime last night and then woke up so convinced full blown AF was coming that I armed myself with pads n painkillers before going to work..............and nothing!!! Aaargh driving me mad. I so don't feel pregnant but where's the :witch:


----------



## Scrubs

I took a clear blue test from morning wee today and a BFN! Although showing signs AF is coming in the cramps but only brown discharge now and no red. I think I won't believe it till she comes. Still a few days to go till we all know for sure. Here's hoping! X


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I took at Clearblue digi too... I hate them.. We've all had alot of amazing signs and symptoms, I'm gonna wring the :witch: if she shows... grrr :af: :af: :af: I'm on strike officially now.. :haha: I'm going to the dollar tree and grab some cheapies, hell I'd be happy with a faint line... :lol: Gonna have to wait it out... come on Tuesday... My friend that is psychic told me it was'nt gonna happen, meaning AF.. I hope not..
Ugg the waiting game :(

I really hope WE ALL get our :bfp: this week... time seems like its dragging!!


----------



## Scrubs

Hopin & Prayin...Davo, Wantabelly, Roxyroo any news???? I had more brown discharge 8 days ago compared to what I have today! I have had heart burn, realy heavy bbs and feeling really happy...none are signs the witch is coming!! I got BFN a few days ago but do I test again?!


----------



## WantaBelly

OMG! Scrubs YES! Test again hun!

I'm only 6dpo today, I could be crazy but I think I saw the faintest of faint lines this morning on my internet strips I ordered, they are supposed to pick up at 10mui, only time will tell but back to you....... Sounds EXACTLY like I did when I was pregnant with my son, TEST TEST


----------



## Scrubs

OOHH Wantabelly how exciting for you! Fingers crossed the line gets stronger!! I must admit I didnt feel this way with my first but did with my second that I MC although the only difference is lack of brown/red. Ok I will test before bed as i only went for a wee not so long ago and need a bit more so not to waste the test!!!! I will keep you posted and you keep me posted!


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm sending prayers your way! :flower:


----------



## Scrubs

:hugs: Ah thanks hun you too


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Luck Ladies... I hope to hear some wonderful news soon... Get that :bfp: ladies...


----------



## Scrubs

So I got my BFP!!!!! :) I now have morning sickness already! As I MC last time very early on I am trying to hold back my excitement but it's hard!!! Anyone else? X


----------



## mrsine

Yayyy for Scrubs!


----------



## WantaBelly

SCRUBS!!! Congratulations!! I just had a feeling yoou were ;) I to had an early mc prior to getting my BFP w/my son, it was hard to get excited and I was SO scared, make yourself little milestones to hit like 6 weeks, 8 weeks, ect...... Relax as much as you can and always remind yourself when you feel little twinges or cramps that its just your little one burying deeper inside you for the journey. And remember, today you ARE pregnant! Enjoy each day hun!!


----------



## Scrubs

Ahh thanks guys! Wantabelly I was just thinking about the cramps I was having although mild. You have just put my mind at ease! Sorry to hear you were in the same situation and I'll take your advice about the milestones xx


----------



## davo

Wow Scrubs, massive congratulations!!! That's great news!
As for me I am presently having one of the heaviest periods I've had since I was about 16 (I'm 29 now!)
After 6 days of brown spotting she's turned up in a big way! Weirdly, no af pains to go with it though!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:happydance: Congrats Scrubs... Fabulous News... woohoo

Tell me about it, I've had one weird period as well "scratching head" who knows, guess I'm off to round 2 Valentines Day... Hope to hear some more good news soon ladies..
Good Luck

Wantabelly when are you testing???


----------



## WantaBelly

davo said:


> Wow Scrubs, massive congratulations!!! That's great news!
> As for me I am presently having one of the heaviest periods I've had since I was about 16 (I'm 29 now!)
> After 6 days of brown spotting she's turned up in a big way! Weirdly, no af pains to go with it though!

Davo think of it as a good clean out and get ready for your BFP to follow soon ;)


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm only 7 dpo and I have been doing a little experiment with the IC tests I purchased from early-pregnancy-tests.com they are supposed to pick up 10 miu, I took the first test the day after my period ended so i would have a "test" strip to use as a guide and also to see if any evaps were going to show up. I started testing on 1/31 which was 4 dpo, early I know! but I have a bunch and figured "Hey why not?" Anyway, yesterday and today I think I have seen the faintest of faint on the tests but at this point I guess its possible for me to be getting line eye......lol


----------



## davo

Thanks Wantabelly, that's a really good way of looking at it! 
Feeling hopeful this month and gonna try and keep up with the pma!
FXed for you :hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

Thanks Davo! I have been very excited about my cycle up until today for some reason??? My boobs aren't as sore as they had been and I'm starting to feel like I'm out, who knows maybe I just need a nap because I've been rather cranky today :(


----------



## davo

Hi ladies. Any news on here? :shrug:


----------



## WantaBelly

No news here, I'm still testing daily and todays test after it dried appeared to have a very faint line but I'm writing it off as an evap :( I don't really have any symptoms to speak of besides the sore breasts....... How are you Davo?


----------



## davo

So I can still have my fingers crossed for you then!

I'm ok - just did my first POAS this morning for my CBFM and am looking forward to BDing for this cycle!
Have bought allsorts of bits n pieces for this time round so I'm fully prepared!
Yesterday I bought some of the cough med they go on about on here, baby aspirin and raspberry leaf tea capsules!! Feel like a walking chemist :haha:


----------



## WantaBelly

You sound prepared! Are you using opk's? I used them this month and was very surprised to see that I didn't ovulate anywhere close to where I thought I had been. I just did another IC with evening urine and there was a light pink line and it was within the 3 minutes, I'm going to test again in the morning and see what happens, I used preseed and instead cups this month along with opk's so we will see. I'm stayin up w/you, let me know how you're getting on hun. When will you be O'ing ?


----------



## Scrubs

Hi Davo, Wantabelly, Hopin & Prayin

I hope you three are ok?

Davo, I am wishing you well with your Baby dancing this month! I also realised I didnt ovulate when I thought as well so I tried to BD over the whole week i thought I was Ov'ing. Fingers crossed for you. 

Wantabelly, any news?

Hopin & Prayin any news on wierd period?

x


----------



## WantaBelly

Scrubs........

How are you feeling? Are you having any symptoms or anything?
 



Attached Files:







IMG00357-20110207-0954.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 48









IMG00364-20110207-1523.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Scrubs

hey Wantabelly, Do I see two lines on those pictures?!!!! :happydance:Congratulations!!!!!:happydance:

I am Ok thank you, I have not felt sick for a day or two but still had cramps every now and then and a bit of yellow/brown discharge. (sorry TMI). I actually have pain in leg too but dont know if that was from a 3 day weekend at Euro Disney the weekend just gone! Just counting down the weeks.


----------



## pola17

Scrubs said:


> I am still getting light brown discharge but nothing when I wipe sorry TMI! I have felt sick today, really tired, really hungry and cramping again. Got BFN yesterday but did do it early evening.
> 
> I am due on the 3rd feb so I am now too scared to test but I really feel pregnant!!! I hate this waiting game!!
> 
> Anyone think I still have a chance?

Like you, I'm getting now these brown discharges, but it's not my period! The weird thing is, that my DH and I, want to start to TTC since next month, and this month we used condoms, so I don't know what to think.

Now, what worries me, is that today I went to the doctor because of a flu, and I have faringitis. So he put me a peniciline shot, and prescribed medication for the flu-like synthoms (sp?), and in case I'm expecting, I'm worried it can do any harm... what do you think?? need some advice! Even tho I cant stop sneezing, and my throat sores so bad, I'll try to not take my medication until I'm 100% sure... any thoughts?? :cry:


----------



## Scrubs

pola17 said:


> Scrubs said:
> 
> 
> I am still getting light brown discharge but nothing when I wipe sorry TMI! I have felt sick today, really tired, really hungry and cramping again. Got BFN yesterday but did do it early evening.
> 
> I am due on the 3rd feb so I am now too scared to test but I really feel pregnant!!! I hate this waiting game!!
> 
> Anyone think I still have a chance?
> 
> Like you, I'm getting now these brown discharges, but it's not my period! The weird thing is, that my DH and I, want to start to TTC since next month, and this month we used condoms, so I don't know what to think.
> 
> Now, what worries me, is that today I went to the doctor because of a flu, and I have faringitis. So he put me a peniciline shot, and prescribed medication for the flu-like synthoms (sp?), and in case I'm expecting, I'm worried it can do any harm... what do you think?? need some advice! Even tho I cant stop sneezing, and my throat sores so bad, I'll try to not take my medication until I'm 100% sure... any thoughts?? :cry:Click to expand...

Hi Pola, 

I really hope that you get the answer that you want. I do get brown discharge before my period anyway but the way it was different is that I got it many days before I was due. It may be that you are due your period but condoms are not 100% protection so there is every possibility that you could be. With my first I had an awful cold and felt crap the week before I got a positive test. 

Try not to worry about the medicine the doc gave you, I would like to think they know what pregnant women can and can't have so if he gave you something just in case you were pregnant then I'm sure you will be fine. when is your period due? :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Scrubs said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrubs said:
> 
> 
> I am still getting light brown discharge but nothing when I wipe sorry TMI! I have felt sick today, really tired, really hungry and cramping again. Got BFN yesterday but did do it early evening.
> 
> I am due on the 3rd feb so I am now too scared to test but I really feel pregnant!!! I hate this waiting game!!
> 
> Anyone think I still have a chance?
> 
> Like you, I'm getting now these brown discharges, but it's not my period! The weird thing is, that my DH and I, want to start to TTC since next month, and this month we used condoms, so I don't know what to think.
> 
> Now, what worries me, is that today I went to the doctor because of a flu, and I have faringitis. So he put me a peniciline shot, and prescribed medication for the flu-like synthoms (sp?), and in case I'm expecting, I'm worried it can do any harm... what do you think?? need some advice! Even tho I cant stop sneezing, and my throat sores so bad, I'll try to not take my medication until I'm 100% sure... any thoughts?? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Pola,
> 
> I really hope that you get the answer that you want. I do get brown discharge before my period anyway but the way it was different is that I got it many days before I was due. It may be that you are due your period but condoms are not 100% protection so there is every possibility that you could be. With my first I had an awful cold and felt crap the week before I got a positive test.
> 
> Try not to worry about the medicine the doc gave you, I would like to think they know what pregnant women can and can't have so if he gave you something just in case you were pregnant then I'm sure you will be fine. when is your period due? :hugs:Click to expand...

Don't laugh, but I'm SO irregular, that I never know for sure... my periods normally are of 55 days, but there can be a month than can be shorter, so, I just don't trust my period ;) that's why my DH and I are still holding for a month, because my gyno sent me to get some tests done... 
In case I'm not (which is the most probable thing to happen), the good thing is that I'm writing down the dates I had my period, and I bought a OPK.... If I don't count yesterday as my 1CD, then my last period would be 13 DEC.... weird, isn't it??? :haha:

On saturday, because I wasn't getting my period, and defenitely I was waiting for it so long, I got a preg test, and I got a BFN!!! So let's see what happens... I'll keep you posted!

BTW congrats! I kept on reading the pages and you got a BFP!!!! Nice!!! :happydance:


----------



## davo

:thumbup::hugs:Wow Wantabelly + Scrubs...
Massive congratulations to the pair of you ....what a lucky thread this has been!!
Hope you're both well and wishing you a hugely happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Scrubs

davo said:


> :thumbup::hugs:Wow Wantabelly + Scrubs...
> Massive congratulations to the pair of you ....what a lucky thread this has been!!
> Hope you're both well and wishing you a hugely happy and healthy 9 months

Hey Davo, Thank very much! Here's hoping you have a lucky cycle this month. So far so good but I could do with some more signs...sickness has gone and I felt so sick with my first!! 

Keep us posted! x


----------



## Scrubs

pola17 said:


> Scrubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrubs said:
> 
> 
> I am still getting light brown discharge but nothing when I wipe sorry TMI! I have felt sick today, really tired, really hungry and cramping again. Got BFN yesterday but did do it early evening.
> 
> I am due on the 3rd feb so I am now too scared to test but I really feel pregnant!!! I hate this waiting game!!
> 
> Anyone think I still have a chance?
> 
> Like you, I'm getting now these brown discharges, but it's not my period! The weird thing is, that my DH and I, want to start to TTC since next month, and this month we used condoms, so I don't know what to think.
> 
> Now, what worries me, is that today I went to the doctor because of a flu, and I have faringitis. So he put me a peniciline shot, and prescribed medication for the flu-like synthoms (sp?), and in case I'm expecting, I'm worried it can do any harm... what do you think?? need some advice! Even tho I cant stop sneezing, and my throat sores so bad, I'll try to not take my medication until I'm 100% sure... any thoughts?? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Pola,
> 
> I really hope that you get the answer that you want. I do get brown discharge before my period anyway but the way it was different is that I got it many days before I was due. It may be that you are due your period but condoms are not 100% protection so there is every possibility that you could be. With my first I had an awful cold and felt crap the week before I got a positive test.
> 
> Try not to worry about the medicine the doc gave you, I would like to think they know what pregnant women can and can't have so if he gave you something just in case you were pregnant then I'm sure you will be fine. when is your period due? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't laugh, but I'm SO irregular, that I never know for sure... my periods normally are of 55 days, but there can be a month than can be shorter, so, I just don't trust my period ;) that's why my DH and I are still holding for a month, because my gyno sent me to get some tests done...
> In case I'm not (which is the most probable thing to happen), the good thing is that I'm writing down the dates I had my period, and I bought a OPK.... If I don't count yesterday as my 1CD, then my last period would be 13 DEC.... weird, isn't it??? :haha:
> 
> On saturday, because I wasn't getting my period, and defenitely I was waiting for it so long, I got a preg test, and I got a BFN!!! So let's see what happens... I'll keep you posted!
> 
> BTW congrats! I kept on reading the pages and you got a BFP!!!! Nice!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey, thanks for the congratulations. I have never known anyone have such long cycles, it must be so fustrating and such a long wait for you. I wish you all the luck in the world that you get your BFP soon and that your cycles reduce in length :hugs:


----------



## pola17

ohhh yes.. they are very frustrating!!! i went to the doc, and I got an ecography... they realized that I have polychistic (sp??!!) ovaries, and that my endometrium is too big, and that it can be 2 things: one, pregnancy, or 2, a hormonal disbalance... the doctor said if 4 days ago I had that brown spotting, it can still mean any of both situations, but I should wait 3 more days, otherwise, I have to take a blood test, because it's too soon to know by an ecography or a hpt....

So im waiting... I stopped having the brown spotting, and I feel a different kind of cramps.. it's very light, and in my pelvic area... sometimes my hips and back hurt.. today at work, i felt dizzy a little bit, and weak if i wouldnt eat...

So by next week I'll have good or bad news... but the good thing, is that, if I get the bad news, my doctor said that i should follow a treatment for 2 months, and then, I would get defenitely knocked up! :)

so, how you doing??? :D


----------



## WantaBelly

davo said:


> :thumbup::hugs:Wow Wantabelly + Scrubs...
> Massive congratulations to the pair of you ....what a lucky thread this has been!!
> Hope you're both well and wishing you a hugely happy and healthy 9 months

davo!! I've been peeking in and out of here to see how you are doing? Are you all geared up for the big O? I'm excited for you this month, are you trying anything like preseed and instead cups?


----------



## pola17

WantaBelly said:


> Scrubs........
> 
> How are you feeling? Are you having any symptoms or anything?

eek! just realized the images you posted!!! big congrats!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## davo

Aww thanks Wantabelly and Scrubs
Thats so nice of you :flower:
Gearing up for OV? ME? Hell yeah! 
Here's the list...Preseed, cough med, temping, grapefruit juice, baby aspirin and red raspberry leaf tea!! Biggest purchase of all was a CBFM but got it off ebay so wasn't that bad.
Wasn't really sure about the tea and not really done anything with the aspirin but it's there if I need it! :haha:

Scrubs - don't go worrying about the sickness, just think yourself lucky that it's not here yet! Think that's one of the worst parts-I hate feeling sick :sick:


----------



## Scrubs

davo said:


> Aww thanks Wantabelly and Scrubs
> Thats so nice of you :flower:
> Gearing up for OV? ME? Hell yeah!
> Here's the list...Preseed, cough med, temping, grapefruit juice, baby aspirin and red raspberry leaf tea!! Biggest purchase of all was a CBFM but got it off ebay so wasn't that bad.
> Wasn't really sure about the tea and not really done anything with the aspirin but it's there if I need it! :haha:
> 
> Scrubs - don't go worrying about the sickness, just think yourself lucky that it's not here yet! Think that's one of the worst parts-I hate feeling sick :sick:

Hey Davo, maybe there is a reason why I am not feeling so sick (I did with my first). I have had some pink spotting today and had back ache and cramping for a few days so just had a blood test done and booked in for another test on Fri to see if HCG levels are rising or not. :cry: Here we go again


----------



## davo

:hugs:Oh no Scrubs, I really hope not... :hugs:
Just keep positive cos lots of people have spotting in 1st tri and they're fine and think of all the people who never suffer from morning sickness and have a happy n healthy 9 months.
My fingers are firmly crossed for you and loads of 'baby glue' for you :haha:


----------



## Scrubs

:hugs:Thanks Davo, I spotted all throughout my first for the 1st 3 months but never pink/red. I just dont know what to think, I don't want it to happen again. Been looking onlne about pink mucus, one website says it is just excess from inside after concieving. That gives me hope but then seeing pink again just makes me try and prep to see full on red. So crappy! I would love to have a stress free 1st tri...contemplating leaving my job if it all goes wrong again. My job is stressful and I don't need it if I'm trying and keep on loosing. 

I'm just hoping for the best outcome. Thanks for your support x:hugs:


----------



## toria125

I had some rusty/light brown on some TP on 6dpo (Feb 11th) and some cramps.

I never had any on my undies though.

it only lasted a few hours. I am pretty sure it was implantation, but I can't be sure.


----------



## mrsine

:hugs: scrubs. I'm praying for you.


----------



## davo

Scrubs?! How you doing? x


----------



## truthbtold

Scrubs, best wishes to you, my morning sickness never kicked in until I was 8 weeks along. Each pregnancy is different. I have friends who only had morning sickness when expecting girls, and were perfectly fine when they had boys. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Aein

hello Ladies,

i was just searching sumthing about brown discharge and find out this thread

although its too old, have seen many with babies and some with H+H 9 months going on, good luck dears

may u ask what you ladies feel while watching this image

i was throughout dpo7 feeling tiny bleed and spotting, but from last days observing this brown mucus, no pad spott but just when i wipe i see this

whats all this about :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130403_145622.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gabbi22

Hi,
I've been having watery Yellow and Brown Cervical Mucus. It also stinks, had a short period and it started right after has been a week now. I'm sexually active and we do not use condoms. Going to see a doctor. 
Any ideas? I'm quite certain it isn't not in infection. Have only had one partner.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Aein said:


> hello Ladies,
> 
> i was just searching sumthing about brown discharge and find out this thread
> 
> although its too old, have seen many with babies and some with H+H 9 months going on, good luck dears
> 
> may u ask what you ladies feel while watching this image
> 
> i was throughout dpo7 feeling tiny bleed and spotting, but from last days observing this brown mucus, no pad spott but just when i wipe i see this
> 
> whats all this about :cry:

Mines the same and I'm 2 weeks later but still no bfp :nope:


----------

